# The dreaded, ACL. How long did you wait?



## pow7 (Jan 29, 2015)

A little over 8 months ago I sat in a cold bright room, felt a needle hit my spine, my legs go numb, and woke up with a melon for a knee.

My surgery went very well with a hamstring grafted ACL reconstruction, and a small amount of lateral meniscus clean up(still have "plenty left")

My recovery has been extremely fast and pain free (those first few weeks were miserable though, getting the leg straight and walking was my priority) I have always shocked my physio and surgeon who say I am having a "better than text book recovery" but sometimes I feel like they say that to everyone.

I can cross country ski 30km and do so weekly. I can run, sprint, jump, twist, pivot and BONGO BOARD! (if you haven't seen these yet find one!)

My surgeon (and physio) gave me the green light from groomers at my 6month check up. I haven't gone yet but did heavily increase my rehab.

Just looking for some ACL returners storys. return dates, experience, and where you are today.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The people we work on that are quick to heel and athletic usually get back on board from 7 to 9 months out. Wear your brace and hit a groomer. If it feels good, ride them a few days then advance to a harder run.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

I tore mine 3 years ago and was cleared and snowboarding 5 months after surgery wearing the Don Joy Brace. I told my PT to push me as hard as possible as getting a snowboarding trip in that season was my goal(tore in October and my trip was in March).


----------



## riderriderpow77 (Jan 11, 2015)

I tore my ACL and meniscus on the same knee unrelated to snowboarding.

but i got back on my feet within say 6-7 months 

i never snowboard without http://www.braceshop.com/breg-fusio...QTsFEVRf8eV5JWPl_NNQ1dRGjcRO3xxSBkaArWM8P8HAQ

its honestly night and day difference.... 
thank god for insurance


----------



## jten9 (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats on getting your clearance to ride! It's all about your rehab work, and it sounds like you've done a good job. 

I had my first acl reconstruction waaay back in 1989 on my left knee (football injury) and second in 1991 on my right knee (skiing crash after an ill-advised jump). The procedure was much more invasive back then, so I'm always surprised at the "short" recovery times these days ?

Anyway, getting back to riding is all about confidence. If your doc cleared you, your knee should be stronger than ever. I used DonJoy brace(s) to return to both football and snow sports. Insurance covered most of the cost. 

The braces were most effective in giving me some confidence to get back out on the field/on the snow. I still have a set, but I don't use them any more. Stopped many years ago.

My knees don't really give me problems, aside from the fact that I'm getting old.... Lol.


----------



## pow7 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the support all. its always good to hear positive stories too. I rode all last season ACL deficient with my Berg Fusion XLT brace (yes truly thank you for insurance) so i feel i will be much more confident with it on this year too now that my knee is truly stable.


----------



## riderriderpow77 (Jan 11, 2015)

Have you ridden without a brace before? Maybe its just my case but if I don't wear one the drive home is almost unbearable. 

my acl repair is on my back knee


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

If you're athletic it will be easier on you.

On April Fools day mid 90's, I was blindsided by a jetski during a race at 50 mph tearing my ACL and MCL, it's been good since then, but the last 2 yrs I've had to have fluid sucked out and started experiencing pain this year.

Hit the gym everyday, hoping to keep it from getting worse, good luck


----------



## pow7 (Jan 29, 2015)

So I made it out. 8months , 10 days. It felt amazing. No pain, and better yet very little "fear". Which I can tell is important to not ignore.

I am so pain free I see the danger! So stayed on the snow (a few very-very-mellow ollie's and pops to see if it was okay)

Only time i notice it was if my foot turned inward (ie. on the chair lift) So i need more latteral strengthing and I think ill be sweet.

All this being said, I only rode for 1.5 hours, small laps. But so so very happy.

Would love to hear more stories though.


----------



## pow7 (Jan 29, 2015)

For anyone who comes reading this looking for info heres another update

Rode today in pretty low light on a 10cm powder day.

Lots of fear, I was overly cautious, I have alot more work to put in

This surgery is NOT a 6month fix. never trick yourself into beliving it will be. I did. Im still happy and i know it will get better. but not ever in less than 10-12months. sorry to carry that bad news but my rehab has been intense and long and I truly was concerned out there today.


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

Had mine reconstructed about a month ago from a fall last year. I'm 4 weeks out postop on Thursday. Staying minimally active has sucked big time. Hopefully I'll be allll good by the end of the summer in time for next winter


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

Atleast you're back out there!

Tore mine playing basketball years ago, it's definitely a long process. Took me a couple years to feel confident again. I started working out consistently and its helped my knees a lot.


----------



## pow7 (Jan 29, 2015)

best of luck bro. cannot stress enough how important those seemingly useless physio moves are.


----------

